# MAC Blushes



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 20, 2012)

What is your favorite MAC blush? For me, I like too many to say. I usually layer a darker one over a lighter one. My fave so far is called STAY PRETTY. I have fair skin and have found that most of their blushes work for me. So which ones do y'all prefer and why?


----------



## lexielex (Dec 21, 2012)

I love fleur power, Springsheen, copper tone and Raisin.


----------



## ForeverJenn (Dec 21, 2012)

I love harmony!! I know a lot of people use as a contour, but i like to use a light hand over superb EDSF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I also love melba, springsheen,&  warm soul!! from the limited edition side of things.. small vanity and the perfect cheek are amazing!! They're perfect everyday blushes for me.

  	Talking about limited edition, i have a ' subtle breeze ' blush from MAC's Naturally collection that I don't use at all! I tried it once, and it's a lovely color but I'm just not into pink blushes.. I'm definitely more into more natural colors or peach / coral ones.. idk why I bought that blush,


----------



## aradhana (Dec 21, 2012)

lately i'm reaching for springsheen a lot.  but there are so many that i love! i like the pinks and purples too, but most often for everyday i go for peachy or brown tones...so harmony, emote, immortal flower, and legendary are the kind of shades i use.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 21, 2012)

Pink Cult.  I also like Strada, but Pink Cult gets the most love from me, I think.


----------



## kimibos (Dec 21, 2012)

aradhana said:


> lately i'm reaching for springsheen a lot.  but there are so many that i love! i like the pinks and purples too, but most often for everyday* i go for peachy or brown tones...so harmony, emote, immortal flower, and legendary are the kind of shades i use.*


  	     Do you have Melba?? i love that one.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 21, 2012)

kimibos said:


> Do you have Melba?? i love that one.


  	not yet, though ever since one of the mac artists used it on me it has been on my list...


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 22, 2012)

Dirty Plum, Loverush, Hidden Treasure and Small Vanity.


----------



## glammy girl (Dec 22, 2012)

Pink Cult and Gingerly


----------



## liba (Dec 22, 2012)

Early Morning: Great color, great texture, so buildable
  	Marine Life: Still the cutest bright blush I own (though Lovecloud has given it a run for its money)

  	I think I could live with just these two blushes, if I had to.


----------



## aradhana (Dec 22, 2012)

is dirty plum discontinued?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 22, 2012)

aradhana said:


> is dirty plum discontinued?


  	I think so.  I found mine at my CCO.


----------



## Jol0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Early Morning and Modern Mandarin


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 23, 2012)

I also love Melba, Fleur Power and Springsheen. MAC has amazing blushes. LOVE MAC.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Dec 30, 2012)

My favorites are Pressed Amber, Plum Foolery, Blushbaby, Ladyblush, Margin, Peachykeen, Prim & Proper, Stunner and Warm Soul


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 30, 2012)

My favorite is Blunt. I don't have anything like it. It can almost serve as a contour. It goes with so many looks. I also love Loverush, Modern Mandarin, Coppertone and Small Vanity(LE).


----------



## califabulous (Dec 31, 2012)

Dirty plum, fleur power, gentle,pinch me, sweet as cocoa

  	I think dirty plum is also pro....at least it was...


----------



## Stereo Rose (Dec 31, 2012)

Love my MAC blushes... Favourites are probably Dollymix and Hipness.


----------



## luxury (Jan 1, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I think so.  I found mine at my CCO.


	I got mine at a CCO too. It was LE.


----------



## lippyandlashes (Jan 2, 2013)

I love fleur power, peaches, warm soul and dainty. I also love well dressed, it comes out with a purple tinge on me and looks amazing paired with copperplate e/s through the socket. I kind of wish mac would launch more perm blushes.


----------



## martiangurll (Jan 15, 2013)

Pet Me MES.  Subtle Breeze is a good almost the same MES.
  	I also like Tenderling for when the Pet Me is too pink for the look I am trying to achieve.


----------



## geeko (Jan 16, 2013)

Too many...

  	But judging on the frequency of usage, I would say it has to be lovecloud, legendary, Instant chic, Hipness, Peony petal


----------



## kittenish (Jan 16, 2013)

Yikes I have so many. Some I pick up more than others but the ones I die for are: My Highland Honey (tartan tale) The Perfect Cheek Dainty Style Dame Harmony


----------



## colormeblue (Jan 24, 2013)

margin
  	tan tone
  	dollymix
  	plum foolery


----------



## B7uemo0n (Feb 12, 2013)

I've had a lot more MAC blushes but sold the ones I wasn't using. What I have left is-   1. Peaches  2. Cantaloupe  3. Gingerly  4. Melba  5. Warmth of Coral   BNIB blushes -  MM The Perfect Cheek  MM Legendary  Fleet Fast  Pink Cult   I would really like to use Pink Cult. Can anyone tell me what color lippies I can wear with it? Knowing what colors lippies I can wear with 1-5 would also be awesome!


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 14, 2013)

B7uemo0n said:


> I would really like to use Pink Cult. Can anyone tell me what color lippies I can wear with it? Knowing what colors lippies I can wear with 1-5 would also be awesome!


	For me, Pink Cult is very versatile, and goes with almost any cool toned make up colors.  I like to pair it with blue based pinks like Venus, Syrup, Snob, Gaga, Twig, Angel, Pink Plaid, Faux to name a few.

  	here are some pairings that come to mind for the others:

  	Peaches, Gingerly (I don't have these so I can't help)
  	Cantaloupe (I would pair with Siss, Shy Girl, Peachstock, any peachy nude really)
  	Warmth of Coral (would pair with peachy nudes or browns such as Call My Bluff, Ever Hip, Reel Sexy, Kraft, Mocha, Honeyflower, Shy Girl, Fanfare)


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 18, 2013)

It really depends on the season.

*Spring/summer:*
  	Warm Soul
  	Modern Mandarin
  	Peachykeen
  	Immortal Flower
  	Launch Away

*Fall/Winter:*
  	Blushbaby
  	A Perfect Cheek
  	Launch Away
  	Fresh Honey

*Ones I almost have to force myself to reach for:*
  	Prism (first one I bought, but I've found other neutrals I prefer)
  	Melba (nice shade, but I've found other peachy corals I prefer)
  	Fleet Fast (brings out natural red in my cheeks - I think I've worn this twice and will likely sell it)
  	Plum Foolery (I reach for neutrals with plum lippies more than this one)
  	Early Morning (also on its way to the Clearance Bin)


----------



## Kinakins (Feb 20, 2013)

Harmony (for contouring), Peachykeen, Pinch O' Peach, Pink Swoon, Dollymix, Fleur Power.


----------



## alonka1017 (Feb 24, 2013)

I do like blunt but Im very excited other blushes like melba and gingerly. Currently Im a Nars blush kinda girl.


----------



## brn2bfly (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there a Mac blush (which is currently available) similar to Chanel's notorious?


----------



## Sweeziee (Mar 12, 2013)

brn2bfly said:


> Is there a Mac blush (which is currently available) similar to Chanel's notorious?


 No, but they have many brown toned sculpting powders...taupe shape is very nice too. Much more subtle.


----------



## brn2bfly (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I absolutely love Gingerly, Peaches, Cheek & Cheerful(LE), Solar Ray(LE). Blushbaby was my very first MAC blush and I have a soft spot for it. I also really want to try Warm Soul because everyone loves it so much. I'm surprised I haven't bought it yet.


----------



## babyjane (Aug 6, 2013)

My personal fave has to be Peachykeen. Pink with a slight touch of a peach and gold shimmer.


----------



## smileyt06 (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been reaching for fleur power, raisin, sweet as coco, and springsheen


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 6, 2013)

Lately I've tend to reach for Honey Jasmine and PeachyKeen!  But my all time favorite is probably Melba.


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 9, 2013)

My favorites are Fleur Power, Peachykeen, Cantaloupe and Plum Foolery.


----------



## itsbcuzirock (Aug 9, 2013)

Salsa Rose,  Rhubard, Apple Red, Flame Red, Azalea, Devil, Full Fushia, Sur (Mickey Contractor) are all among my faves.


----------



## matchachoco (Aug 10, 2013)

Pink Cult is my number one blush, but I also love Royal Sunset.


----------



## AmyA (Aug 10, 2013)

I just bought blush baby  excited to try it!


----------



## Living Doll (Aug 10, 2013)

I only have The Perfect Cheek, Taupe Shape and Blushbaby. I love them all, but I'm especially fond of Blushbaby.


----------



## kirtchik (Aug 22, 2013)

Love perfect cheek too! I also the mineral ones: dainty(awesome), nuance(peachy), easy manner(nice for pale skin), cream soda(darker peach than I was hoping for).


----------



## xfarrax (Aug 23, 2013)

My current faves are :  Gentle Honey jasmine (LE)


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 27, 2013)

Help!!! I can't seem to stray away from the peachy colored blushes! Any suggestions? Right now I have honey jasmine, peaches, and peachy keen. I'm looking for regular powder blushes to fill up my blush palette.  Only if I can depot and fit my mineralized blushes into my palette.


----------



## blackbirdxo (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm obsessed with peachy colored blushes =X TPC foreverrrr


  	No but seriously do you have pinch o peach? That ones pretty great =D


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 30, 2013)

blackbirdxo said:


> I'm obsessed with peachy colored blushes =X TPC foreverrrr   No but seriously do you have pinch o peach? That ones pretty great =D


 I don't have that but now I will have to go swatch! Lol. I swear I'll still have a summer ace in the fall/winter! These orange/corals/peaches keep calling me!


----------



## geeko (Aug 31, 2013)

I have more than 100 cheek producks frm mac so my favourites always change. Current favourites are legendary and the perfect cheek both le and rosy outlook in the perm range


----------



## Debbs (Sep 2, 2013)

I ordered BNIB Dirty Plum blush today at a decent price from a highly reputable eBay seller with excellent feedback. I hope the joke won't be on me as it is from the LOL collection! Liba, I am done now. To the future!!!! Ha ha


----------



## MACGIRL530 (Sep 4, 2013)

Audrey C said:


> It really depends on the season.  *Spring/summer:* Warm Soul Modern Mandarin Peachykeen Immortal Flower Launch Away  *Fall/Winter:* Blushbaby A Perfect Cheek Launch Away Fresh Honey  *Ones I almost have to force myself to reach for:* Prism (first one I bought, but I've found other neutrals I prefer) Melba (nice shade, but I've found other peachy corals I prefer) Fleet Fast (brings out natural red in my cheeks - I think I've worn this twice and will likely sell it) Plum Foolery (I reach for neutrals with plum lippies more than this one) Early Morning (also on its way to the Clearance Bin)


   My skin is really fair the only MAC blush I have right now is pink swoon i want something a little less pink maybe a peach color or something!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 4, 2013)

Sweeziee said:


> No, but they have many brown toned sculpting powders...taupe shape is very nice too. Much more subtle.


  If you're fair there's also Taupe blush to contour with. Or you could use Harmony.  





MACGIRL530 said:


> My skin is really fair the only MAC blush I have right now is pink swoon i want something a little less pink maybe a peach color or something!


  Breath of Plum may be good, if you want something more plummy. For a peachy blush, maybe something like Pinch O' Peach or Melba? Or if you want to go outside of MAC, go for NARS Sex Appeal; it's a great one for very fair skins!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a question for anyone who can help.  Is emote blush a blush thy can be used for contouring? Blunt is too harsh for me and I was looking for another color to use to contour.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 6, 2013)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Is emote blush a blush thy can be used for contouring? Blunt is too harsh for me and I was looking for another color to use to contour.


  Definitely!


----------

